
How to ace a YC interview - jmilinovich
https://medium.com/@jmilinovich/how-to-ace-your-yc-interview-5c078aea7908#.5ov602x8h
======
danielamitay
> "Make sure everyone speaks"

From personal experience in a YC interview: My cofounders and I decided we
would speak and answer in turns. The problem we ultimately ran into after a
few minutes was that one of our interviewers asked, "so who is the CEO?"
Inside, we knew that was a bad sign (I believe I've heard PG say that it's a
very bad sign).

It probably wasn't the only reason we were ultimately rejected, but it
certainly didn't help. Looking back on that experience, one of the things I
would have changed would be the author's next bit of advice:

> "Generally speaking, there will be one person that answers most of the time"

[Edit] People have asked why I felt that being asked "so who is the CEO?" was
a bad sign:
[https://youtu.be/JK3sVFs6_rs?t=175](https://youtu.be/JK3sVFs6_rs?t=175)

> "It's really bad if we're talking to a bunch of founders and we can't figure
> out who the leader is..."

Again... This was one YC interview a number of years ago, and I of course have
no real insight into the final impression we left on our interviewers. Just
something that I remember not feeling great about in hindsight.

~~~
nxzero
Why is asking "who is the CEO" a bad sign?

~~~
danielamitay
Hey nxzero,

I saw PG say this once in a short interview I saw on Youtube. I'm looking for
it now. Will update when I can

[Edit] Found it:
[https://youtu.be/JK3sVFs6_rs?t=175](https://youtu.be/JK3sVFs6_rs?t=175)

~~~
nxzero
Wow, awesome; adds a lot of value adding it to your original comment, thanks!

------
ladybro
Great read but, man, that green top bar is ugly.

~~~
jmilinovich
haha, agreed... my post was syndicated with a Medium collection, and for some
reason my post inherited its 'interesting' style..

